# 5-bar tank graphics



## pgroah (Jan 20, 2010)

What is the correct graphic for 5-bar tanks.  I have have seen two different patterns.  Here is the one on mine it seems to be a waterslide decal upon close inspection, any opinions?


----------



## newbee (Jan 20, 2010)

i could see the imprint this graphic on my tank after i sandblasted off the house paint. more often than not ive seen 5 bars with the similar but smaller graphic. maybe the larger graphic came on the later model 5 bars?


----------



## pgroah (Jan 20, 2010)

*5-bar graphics*

The pattern that I see most of the time is this one http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/1099.htm I have a second 5-bar tank that doesn't have a horn or horn holes


----------



## Evan (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an original 1940 Monark catalog showing this pattern on the  tank. 5 Bar model # 4704.
Definitely correct.
Evan


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think it depends on who manufactured the bike. I believe there were other makes besides Monark. (Phil Marshall is the expert,maybe we will get a reply from Him). I was told the tanks without horns were earlier than the horn tanks. Here a picture of the two graphics on the ones I have with horns. Mine with no horn is an old repaint with no graphic.


----------



## huipbas (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello 5 bar experts!!! Can somebody help me with the two traps holding the tank in place between the frame bars?? These are the only parts i need for finishing my restoration! Looking for them so looooong!!! It's a 1939 monark.

Many thanks!!!!! 
Tanno.


----------



## huipbas (Jan 25, 2010)

I mean straps offcourse... For my tank...


----------



## rmhenaghan (Jan 26, 2010)

*Before and Aft. Hawthorne tank*

These are pics of a bike i'm restoring. The bike was painted with epoxy ship paint by brush. I have a great graphics guy that can duplicate your tank graphics if interested.Ron


----------



## rmhenaghan (Jan 26, 2010)

*Aft. picture of hawthorne tank*


----------



## rmhenaghan (Jan 26, 2010)

*Hawthorne Tank shot*


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's a 5-bar tank that I scanned at 300-DPI. The pic shown here is reduced for the forum, but you can dload the full size version and use it to make a new stencil from http://www.nostalgic.net/arc/Paint Layouts/Monark 5-bar/. I've also got shots and measurements for frame and fender pinstripes, etc. This is all the info I used to restore that maroon/black bike shown on my site that now belongs to Boomer in Seattle.


----------



## pgroah (Jan 28, 2010)

*5-bar graphics*

Thanks Dave for the extremely detailed graphics information. In looking at my tank and a girls 5-bar that I have it appears the tank,  fork dart and its associated bar graphics are waterslide decals.  Is it worthwhile to have custom decals created, or would stencils work better?   Maybe I am making too much of this but I would like to have as correct a restoration as I can.


----------

